# Buying Furniture and White Goods



## Levi_501 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hello there, hope you are all well and had a good Christmas.

We arrived in early December and think we have now found a house in Coyoacan that we are going to rent. As such we need furniture including appliances etc.

With the exception of Liverpool, Bestbuy and limited selection in Sanbourns, we cannot seem to find anywhere to buy white goods (refrigerator, washing machine etc).

Can anyone recommend decent shops, or is it best to buy online??? Just out of interest, the only washing machines stocked in Bestbuy and Liverpool are huge, 14-20kg; we were thinking along the lines of 6-7kg load.

In England we always had Bosch appliances, but cannot seem to them in Mexico at all.

Radioshack seems to be the best for Plasmas, anywhere else?

Are there any shops that sell sensibly priced flat pack furniture? B&Q, Homebase or Ikea type thing.

One last thing, why is baby stuff, including formula milk so expensive here? We were paying 8GBP for a carton of Amptamil formula but here in Mexico it is double!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Congratulations on finding a home. Now, the adventure of finding furniture can begin. Unlike many other places in the world, there are still advantages of having furniture made for you in Mexico, so ask around your local area for furniture makers, carpenter shops, etc. You may be pleasantly surprised at what you discover.

Appliances are available in the places you already have found, but there are other sources, like Walmart, Costco, Sam's Club and independent sellers in smaller towns. You probably won't find many Bosch appliances, but rather Mexican/American brands. The larger capacity machines do have advantages for bedding, pillows, etc., but can be set for several smaller loads, so that water isn't wasted, etc.

Are you aware that plasma TVs use considerably more electricity, a major concern with Mexican billing schemes?
You might want to consider that they're rapidly being replaced by LED screens. Shop around in places like the stores mentioned above, and also look for Sony dealers. 

The flat pack concept hasn't arrived in Mexico to any degree, at least outside of major cities. You'll have to adjust your thinking to 'the Mexican way'.

If you insist on American/European brands of anything, you will pay dearly for that choice. Look to Mexican brands for much more reasonable prices and you may find a lot of pleasant surprises.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I thought the giant chain store like Copple/ Electra would carry any appliances and TV's......


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

They do, but it is sometimes difficult to get a good price. They seem aimed heavily at the in-house financing market and clerks can't easily give you a 'cash on the barrel head price'. How much you'll pay every two weeks is easily determined, though.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks Ringo, That's a good tip to know........


----------



## Levi_501 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks gents.

We undertook a covert operation to Walmart last night and will probobly undertake a stealth mission to BB and Costco on Saturday.


----------



## Levi_501 (Aug 13, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Are you aware that plasma TVs use considerably more electricity, a major concern with Mexican billing schemes?


Mexican billing schemes?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2011)

Levi_501 said:


> Mexican billing schemes?


When you are in front of any major electronic item in one of the large stores, look at the price tag. They will typically say something in big letters like "$815 per month". If you lean in, the tag will then say "30 months" or similar, and if you lean WAAAy in, you might see the cash price of $12,999 in teeny, tiny print. 

These stores and their customers are hooked on monthly payments, even if the customer ends up paying 25% or more annual interest, etc. Some or all of the stores have started up their own banks and/or credit cards just for this purpose. Many Mexicans could never afford to make a big purchase without this type of arrangement, but that's how the owners of these chains became billionaires - by socking it to the folks who could least afford it.

When I bought appliances several years ago, Sam's Club beat all the others locally (Soriana, Coppel, Comercial Mexicana, etc) for appliance prices, and they had a larger selection. (we didn't have a Wal-Mart, so I don't know if their prices are similar to Sam's Club - different target markets).


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In Guadalajara, and with a branch at Lake Chapala, there is an excellent source of appliances, with good delivery and service reputation, as well as very competitive prices:

Importadora El Tio Sam

Niños Heroes Sn No. S/n

Col:Moderna

Guadalajara, Jalisco 44190

Teléfono: 33.3811-0364


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Elektra marks their cash prices as 'chaz chaz' and often are cheaper than Coppel

Coyoacan has a Home Depot ... or it's very close. They have some specials on TV's

Home Depot Mexico City


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Mexico uses a billing schedule that is intended to encourage conservation of electricity.
The first little bit (really little) is very cheap and is often subsidized heavily.
The next stage can double your rate; not the amount, the rate that you are charged.
The third stage can double it again.
Beyond that, there is a 'punishment rate' called DAC for high domestic usage, plus an additional fee. You definitely don't want to fall into that rate structure.
So, avoid any electrical appliances that you don't absolutely need; especially those that create heat.


----------



## Levi_501 (Aug 13, 2011)

So no nice big power hungry Krell power amps then!

Ventured out yesterday to Costco and Sams club, got my memebership cards.

I will also check out Home Depot, is this a bit like B&Q?

As a side note, IIRC, Sams stock the new Shap Aquidos 80inch TV, let me tell you, it is huge!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Only an Englishman would know.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

I usually buy Samsung appliances. Bosch stuff can be hard to find.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Electricity Billing Follow Up*



RVGRINGO said:


> Mexico uses a billing schedule that is intended to encourage conservation of electricity.
> ...especially those that create heat.


In a typical home there is a refrigerator (full size), microwave, PC with all the stuff, one flat screen, a water heater and...? If two people are living in a 2BR house with this stuff, where would the rates be, typically, on the billing schedule. Yes, we all have our own habits, but in general, where does the billing rates fall? Also, does it vary by location in Mexico, are rates higher in Guad, than in PV or DF?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Rates do vary by major climate areas; sometimes by season in the hot & humid coastal areas. Otherwise, AC would make many of them homeless.
In normal inland areas with temperate climates, the rates will remain the same all year.
Our most recent bill in Chapala shows a rate structure as follows:
Basic: 150 [email protected]$0.731 pesos/kWh = $109.65
Intermediate: [email protected]$0.885 pesos/kWh= 87.61
Total + 249 kWh in TWO MONTHS = $197.26
16% IVA (TAX) = $31.56
AMOUNT DUE= $228.97

However, we use all CFL lights, solar hot water, propane cooking & clothes dryer, etc. No lights or fans are left on when not in use and no crockpots or toaster ovens, etc.
We know people who have bills in the $5000 range, due to using pool pumps, fountains, heating elements and not giving a damn.


----------



## JgmLeonard (Nov 4, 2010)

*Factory direct furniture*

If you live in the Guadalajara or Lake Chapala region, check out the prices of furniture in Tonalá and Tlaquepaque. Prices can be 50% less than even Costco or Walmart for beautiful hardwood furniture, sofas, tables, chairs, headboards and cabinets - direct from the factory. Shipping costs are surprising low too. It's worth a trip to visit these cities.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

*Bosch Mexico*

Unfortunately, Bosch home appliances are no longer sold in Mexico. Here's the announcement from their website:
Bosch - Household Appliances
My refrigerater, stove, and front-loading washer and dryer are all Bosch, but purchased about five years ago.


----------

